# The splinter from hell



## SlickSqueegie (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=googlevideo]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81649951/[/video]


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Feb 24, 2012)

SlickSqueegie said:


> [video=googlevideo]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81649951/[/video]



Try this again... 
[video=googlevideo]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81649951/[/video]

well I guess its an unsupported site 
go here http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81649951/


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 24, 2012)

OUCH!
As if they didn't have enough to worry about. 
From now on, every time I get a splinter, I'll think of them.
Thanks for that, Slicksqeegie.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2012)

Dude that's one b f splinter! Ouch for sure!


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I cringed every time they showed it!!! Nasty!


----------



## CodyS (Feb 25, 2012)

"when I was a boy..." nope nothing like that!

:scare:


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 26, 2012)

"Do you wanna save this?"

Wow, that had to be painful, can't say I've had one of those before.


----------

